# Boc Price Hike For Co2



## SJW (26/2/09)

I just went to BOC to get a new VT size Co2 bottle and was charged.......$50.55 
Does antone know the price of those brew shop filled bottles? I know I would need to buy a bottle first for around $300 though.
Even with a slow leak for a few months I still carbed up and dispenced 24 kegs of beer with the bottle.


Steve


----------



## mika (26/2/09)

Filled from Air Liquide about a month back and was charged ~$30. A bottle of oxygen in the same size was $48. Still, the rentals have gone up.


----------



## Pollux (26/2/09)

Here's the website for mykegsonlegs which is available through alot of HBS


----------



## Ross (26/2/09)

Steve,


I'm sure MHB would give you a good deal on exchanges.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (26/2/09)

How much in BOC rental and refill in Qld. these days?


----------



## SJW (26/2/09)

> Steve,
> 
> 
> I'm sure MHB would give you a good deal on exchanges.
> ...



I think when this one runs out I will buy one from Mark and just get him to re-fill. I guess its time to be frugal with my Co2 as well as everything else now.

Steve


----------



## gava (26/2/09)

I paid $140~ odd for rental for a year and $58~ refills.. (thats in bendigo / victoria)


----------



## clean brewer (26/2/09)

Batz said:


> How much in BOC rental and refill in Qld. these days?



I just got a Full bottle and it was $43.68(D SIZE), the rental is still $10-12 a month, I havnt received my 3 monthly invoice yet and ive had it for 3 1/2 months...


----------



## PostModern (26/2/09)

gava said:


> I paid $140~ odd for rental for a year and $58~ refills.. (thats in bendigo / victoria)



My mykegonlegs has already paid for itself in saved rental. I procrastinated about it for ages, but now I'm very glad. Been a while since I refilled/exchanged it, so I don't know how much that'll be.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/2/09)

Same 

My original mykegonlegs fill lasted about 9 months and the first refill has lasted me almost a year now

So that's 300 originally + 45 fill = $345

Less say a $200 resale value on the bottle - that's about $145 for 2 years gas

It's comparable to a 1 year BOC hire for 2 years benefit - succeeding years is gonna be where it'll be miles ahead value wise

Cheers


----------



## Snow (26/2/09)

I got a 5kg fire extinguisher and get it filled at Chubb for $30. Sweet as!

- Snow


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/09)

i have one of the gigantic BOC steel bottles that weight about 100kg. $20 a year in rent. should last 2 years before a refill. im laughing. well until they hike up the price. then its buying my own bottle.


----------



## Snow (26/2/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i have one of the gigantic BOC steel bottles that weight about 100kg. $20 a year in rent. should last 2 years before a refill. im laughing. well until they hike up the price. then its buying my own bottle.



Jeez mate you must use a lot of gas! My 5kg jobby lasts me 2 years! (and that's going through around 20 kegs a year) Yours would last me around 40 years.  

- Snow


----------



## TidalPete (26/2/09)

Snow said:


> Jeez mate you must use a lot of gas! My 5kg jobby lasts me 2 years! (and that's going through around 20 kegs a year) Yours would last me around 40 years.
> 
> - Snow



Mine lasts 12 months Snow. Would you mind PM'ing me the address of the Chubbs you took your bottle to?

TP


----------



## SJW (26/2/09)

> i have one of the gigantic BOC steel bottles that weight about 100kg. $20 a year in rent. should last 2 years before a refill. im laughing. well until they hike up the price. then its buying my own bottle.



Why is rent so cheap on those big suckers? are they the ones that are about 5 feet tall?


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/09)

only 5ft tall?! try about 6ft. yup and because they weight a ton. Dave was telling me its b/c its old technology. you get nice light smaller cylenders now and there's no call for them. so until they reach their end of life they go dirt cheap. make sun while the sun shines i say


----------



## Fents (26/2/09)

SJW said:


> Why is rent so cheap on those big suckers? are they the ones that are about 5 feet tall?



yes they are huge! thats why rents so cheap cause no one wants them. two or three man job getting it in and out of a car.


----------



## Benbrewer (26/2/09)

SJW said:


> I just went to BOC to get a new VT size Co2 bottle and was charged.......$50.55
> Does antone know the price of those brew shop filled bottles? I know I would need to buy a bottle first for around $300 though.
> Even with a slow leak for a few months I still carbed up and dispenced 24 kegs of beer with the bottle.
> 
> ...


My local homebrew shop sold me my cylinder for $250, although I am at work and not sure on size. I was told that I could expect it to last 12-14 kegs. All I have to do is swap it at the shop for another for $35. I am in Perth. Seems like a pretty easy system.

Ben


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/09)

Fents should know, he watched (with a beer in his hand i might add), as Dave and I struggled to fit into the back of my Rav4.


----------



## Batz (26/2/09)

Love to se a pic of this baby


----------



## SJW (26/2/09)

> only 5ft tall?! try about 6ft. yup and because they weight a ton. Dave was telling me its b/c its old technology. you get nice light smaller cylenders now and there's no call for them. so until they reach their end of life they go dirt cheap. make sun while the sun shines i say



I just rang BOC, and they said thats not so.Rent for an "F" size bottle is $150 and rent for a "VT" is $134. To fill a "F" is $50.99 and to fill a "VT" is $35.10. I said $35.10, I was just charged $50.55, she said that is $35.10 + handling + GST......= $50.55. So I guess the "F" size would be more like $70 to refill.

Looks like I may go for the Kegs Online?

Steve


----------



## brettprevans (26/2/09)

maybe i misunderstood Dave. But then agai i dont really care why they are cheap. Dave's got them for that price (supplied by BOC) and as long as its that cheap i'll be renting it. No idea what a refill would cost on my bad boy. a decent amount I imagine. I'll take a photo tonight.


----------



## Fents (27/2/09)

SJW said:


> I just rang BOC, and they said thats not so.Rent for an "F" size bottle is $150 and rent for a "VT" is $134. To fill a "F" is $50.99 and to fill a "VT" is $35.10. I said $35.10, I was just charged $50.55, she said that is $35.10 + handling + GST......= $50.55. So I guess the "F" size would be more like $70 to refill.
> 
> Looks like I may go for the Kegs Online?
> 
> Steve



try ringing a homebrew store that stocks F size and see what the damage is. I reckon BOC just saw you coming a mile away. either that or we are getting dirt cheap prices on F size down here in Vic.


----------



## mika (27/2/09)

That's about the price you'd pay here in WA, through BOC or Liquid Aire.
I have heard rumours that if you're using a lot of bottles the rent gets a lot cheaper, but that came from a guy going thru a couple of bottles a week in his workshop.


----------



## reviled (27/2/09)

I picked up my 3.5kg fire extinguisher and get my refills for a 6pack of home brew B) Awesome!!

Guy told me id be lucky to carb and dispense 2 kegs out of it :lol: haha, he obviously has no idea..


----------



## QldKev (27/2/09)

Don't know how much kegs online are charging, but here in Bundy were paying nearly $10 per kg of CO2 from the LHBS. So the VT being 10kg, would be basically $100 to refill :angry: 

But I use about 0.1kg per keg, so it's about $1 per keg. Doesn't sound so bad that way.

QldKev


----------



## brettprevans (27/2/09)

Batz said:


> Love to se a pic of this baby


my F size bottle.


----------



## SJW (27/2/09)

:wub:


----------



## technocat (1/3/09)

I am using three 10Kg bottles a year coupled with rental from BOC thats a tad over five bucks a week. I am looking at cobbling up my compressor and using air to clean out kegs might be a save a bottle on CO2. Alternate options are a bit scarce down here in Tassie.


----------



## davem (3/3/09)

For the last few years I have happily been using a 3.5kg fire extinguisher which just emptied.. I took it back to the 'place' that I always take it to and they wouldnt fill it for me. The guy said it was some 'old' type of cylinder which was dangerous and he didnt want to fill it for that reason...

I tend to believe him as he was pretty helpful in trying to find alternatives for me. He offered to do a new fire extinguisher for $200 but I didnt want to spend that much on a bodge solution..

Seems that the mykegonlegs option is the go - $279 for a 4.5 kg cylinder then $30 fills.. anyone have any better suggestions for sydney (north) ?


cheers


----------



## joshuahardie (3/3/09)

davem said:


> Seems that the mykegonlegs option is the go - $279 for a 4.5 kg cylinder then $30 fills.. anyone have any better suggestions for sydney (north) ?
> 
> cheers



Where are you getting that price?
I was looking on daveshomebrew.com.au and 
I have noticed that MKOL 6.8kg has gone up in price from 299 to 329, so the 279 might be a tad higher?


----------



## davem (3/3/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Where are you getting that price?
> I was looking on daveshomebrew.com.au and
> I have noticed that MKOL 6.8kg has gone up in price from 299 to 329, so the 279 might be a tad higher?



Interesting.. just checked daveshomebrew & yes they def have them listed for 329.

I was gettting mine straight from the horses mouth - http://www.mykegonlegs.com.au/co2Cylinders.html

hmm... & I was most likely going to get mine from Dave's too !


----------



## homebrewkid (3/4/09)

anyone know where near campbelltown i can get a 3.5kg fire extinguisher tested and filled and how much it should cost?


----------



## donburke (24/4/09)

Beernut said:


> I am using three 10Kg bottles a year coupled with rental from BOC thats a tad over five bucks a week. I am looking at cobbling up my compressor and using air to clean out kegs might be a save a bottle on CO2. Alternate options are a bit scarce down here in Tassie.



30kg of gas a year ...

1kg = 4 kegs gassed & dispensed

30 x 4 = 120 kegs a year

120 kegs x 19 litres = 2,280 litres

2,280 litres / 365 days = 6.24 litres /day

6.24 lites / 425ml = 14 schooners / day

sorry about this, but just want to know, hows your liver ?


----------



## Greeno (24/4/09)

homebrewkid said:


> anyone know where near campbelltown i can get a 3.5kg fire extinguisher tested and filled and how much it should cost?




Let me know if you find a place.. id like to pick a fire extinguisher up also.


----------



## hoohaaman (24/4/09)

donburke said:


> 30kg of gas a year ...
> 
> 1kg = 4 kegs gassed & dispensed
> 
> ...



Have'nt checked your maths,but who cares?

I don't see where it was stated, consumed by one person.May be a leak,filtering with co2 ect ect.


----------



## QldKev (24/4/09)

Beernut said:


> I am using three 10Kg bottles a year coupled with rental from BOC thats a tad over five bucks a week. I am looking at cobbling up my compressor and using air to clean out kegs might be a save a bottle on CO2. Alternate options are a bit scarce down here in Tassie.



3 X 10kg = 30kg (yes basic maths)
I'm using about 100g per keg including gassing and dispense...

So thats 300 kegs at 18L per year = 5400L
5400L / 52 weeks = 103.84L week
14.83L day... now thats a party house......

QldKev


----------



## raven19 (24/4/09)

Picked up my fire extinguisher today 5kg for $150, refills $35 plus some beer samples.
Just need to get the appropriate fitting between the regulator and bottle.
BOC will get their gas bottle back next week... not more rent - Yay! :icon_cheers:


----------

